# Queen Beatrix possibly abdicating



## old medic (28 Jan 2013)

Lots of speculation being repeated by various news outlets.

Dutch Queen Beatrix 'to abdicate in favour of son'
Dutch Queen Beatrix is expected to announce later on Monday her abdication in favour of her son after 33 years on the throne, Dutch media reported. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/netherlands/9832284/Dutch-Queen-Beatrix-to-abdicate-in-favour-of-son.html



> Beatrix, who turns 75 on Wednesday, will abdicate "in favour of her son Willem-Alexander," Dutch news agency ANP said, quoting sources close to the court.
> 
> The queen is to make the surprise announcement on national television at 7:00pm (1800 GMT), after which Prime Minister Mark Rutte is to speak.
> 
> ...






http://www.france24.com/en/20130128-dutch-queen-beatrix-abdicate-favour-son-report



> AFP - Dutch Queen Beatrix is expected to announce later Monday her abdication in favour of her son, Dutch media reported Monday.
> 
> Beatrix, who turns 75 on Wednesday, will abdicate "in favour of her son Willem-Alexander," after an almost 33-year reign, Dutch news agency ANP said, quoting sources close to the court.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jan 2013)

If everyone knows about it is it really a "surprise" announcement?


----------



## old medic (28 Jan 2013)

Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands to abdicate for son

Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands has announced she is abdicating in favour of her son, Prince Willem-Alexander.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21237254



> In a pre-recorded address broadcast on TV, she said she would formally stand down on 30 April.
> 
> The queen, who is approaching her 75th birthday, said she had been thinking about this moment for several years and that now was "the moment to lay down my crown".
> 
> ...


----------

